# [Review] ATI Sapphire HD 6850 1GB GDDR5 - Preis/-Leistungskracher?



## Icke&Er (9. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Einleitung*​ 

Es sind nun schon einige Wochen ins Land gezogen seitdem die neu Grafikkartengeneration aus dem Hause ATI gelistet ist, aber seit kurzem sind die Preise der HD6850 rapide in den Keller gefallen. Eine DX11 Grafikkarte für knapp über 130€ ist eine wahre Kampfansage. In diesem Review werde ich die preisgünstigste HD6850 genauer unter die PCGHX-Lupe nehmen und testen ob die Sapphire mit der Konkurent mithalten kann. Das Review soll am Ende die Frage beantworten ob es sich um einen Preis/-Leistungskracher handelt oder ob man lieber die Finger davon lassen sollte.

Das nachfolgende Menü ist interaktiev gestaltet und soll die Review-Navigation erleichtern. Durch anklicken des gewünschten Menüpunktes gelangen sie direkt zum gewünschtem Unterpunkt.​ 
*Lieferumfang / Verpackung*
*Erste Impressionen*
*Technische Details*​*Overcloking*
*Sapphire Trixx*
*maximale Taktraten *​*Benchmarks*
*Einleitung*
*Testsystem*
*3DMark06*
*3DMark Vantage*
*Call of Duty - Black Ops*
*GTA 4*
*Battlefield Bad Company 2*
*Crysis 2 - Demo*
*Performancerating*
*Temperaturverlauf*​*Fazit*
*Links*


*Verpackung / Lieferumfang*


Sapphire schickt die HD6850 mit einer recht bunten Verpackung ins Rennen, weche dem Kunden sofort ins Auge fallen soll. Auf der Vorderseite ist eine große Abbildung einer futuristischen Kriegerin zusehen, welche eine Pistole in der Hand hält. Hier ist klar, dass die Grafikkarte waffenscharf ist und man sich vorsehen sollte. In der untern Hälfte befindet sich eine Auflistung von Symbolen, die die Features der Sapphire aufzeigen. Die obere Hälfte zeigt in einer kleinen "Blase" auf, dass die Karte über 1GB GDDR5 Ram verfügt und von der Marke Sapphire stammt. Farblich ist die Vorderseite in einem dunklem blau gehalten und oben und unten befinden sich rote Streifen. Die Rückseite gibt Aufschluss über alle Features, die die Karte mitbringt und eine kleine, von Sapphire gestaltete, Beschreibung über die HD6850 selbst. Desweiteren ist auch hier ein featuristische Kriegerin abgebildet. Farblich ist die Rückseite durchgehend in dem selben dunklem blau gehalten wie auf der Vorderseite. Nach dem Öffnen der Verpackung bekommt man einen Einblick auf die sehr gut verpackte Grafikkarte. Die Innenseite ist komplett mit Schaumstoff ausgepostert. Dazu befindet die Karte selber noch in einer gepolsterten Anti-Statik Umhüllung, sodass das Schadensrisiko beim Transport strak vermindert ist.
Beim Zubehör schickt Sapphire eine ganze Reihe an Artikeln mit, welche der ein oder andere gut gebrauchen kann. Darunter befinden sich ein Crossfirebrücke, Eine VGA-DFI-Adapter, eine Treiber CD, ein 6pin-Stromstecker, eine Bedienungsanleitung und ein kleines Infoblatt. Im meinem Review teste ich die Lite-Retail Variante, welche etwas weniger Zubehör mitsichbringt. Bei der Full-Retail Version ist z.B. noch ein schwarzes HDMi-Kable dabei. Wer also keinen großen Wert auf unmengen an extra Zubehör legt, kann sich die Mehrkosten durchaus sparen.  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Weiter Detailfotos befinden sich im Spoiler​


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 


*Erste Impressionen*​ 

Sapphire setzt bei der HD6850 auf eine eigenes Kühldesigne und grenzt sich von dem Referenzedesigne ab. Der Lüfter wurde wurde fast bis in die Mitte der Grafikkarte verschoben und man setzt auf einen "normalen" Lüfter. Der Turbinenlüfter, welcher normalerweise im Referenzedesigne an Ende der Karte verbaut ist ist hier nicht vorhanden. Auf der Lüfternarbe befindet sich ein eine Sticker, welcher das Logo von Sapphire enthält. Desweiteren befinden sich 6 Chromstreifen auf dem Kühler, weche nach vorne zusammenlaufen. Dies setzt einen schönen farblichen Akzent zu dem ansonst in schwarz gehaltenden Kühler. Am vorderem Ende der HD6850 ist die Aufschrift "Radeon HD 6850" aufgedruckt, sodass man sofort bemerkt welche Karte verbaut wird.  
Die Karte verfügt über zwei DVI-Anschlüsse welche sich übereinander befinden. Direkt daneben befindet sich noch ein HDMI- und ein DisplayPort-Anschluss. Mit dieser Fülle von Anschlussmöglichkeiten ist die Karte für jede Art von Monitor oder auch Monitoren vorbereitet. Der Rest der Slotblende ist mit Kühlerschlitzen durchsetzt um die Abwärme, die die Karte durchaus erzeugt, abzuführen. 
Kommen wir nun zum Herzstück der Grafikkarte, dem PCB selbst. Es ist in einem blauton gehalten und verfügt über keine weiteren Kühlkörper auf der Rückseite. Die Sapphire verfügt, genau wie alle anderen HD6850, über einen CrossFire Anschluss, was es möglich macht zwei Radeon HD6850 zusammenzuschalten. Am hinterem Ende des PCBs ist ein 6pin Anschluss vorhanden, welcher nach hinten von der Karte wegzeigt. Ich denke diese Anordnung ist richtig gewählt wurden, da es so nicht so Komplikationen bei schmalen Gehäusen kommen kann. Am hinterem Ende der Karte steht der Kühler etwas höher über dem PCB, was einen kleinen Einblick auf die Vorderseite ermöglicht. Dort ist der PWM-Lüfteranschluss gut zuerkennen. Auch einen Einblick auf das Kühlkonzept selbst kann man erhaschen indem man einen Blick unter die Plasteabdeckung wirft. Das Konzept verfügt über zwei Kupfer-Heatpipes, welche sich in der Mitte treffen. So ist eine gute Wärmeableitung direkt über der GPU gewährleistet. 
Auf eine weitere Kühlerabmontage muss an dieser Stelle leider verzichtet werden, da es sich nicht um ein Testsample, sondern um meine private Karte handelt. Ich hoffe ihr könnt verstehen, dass ich meinen Garantieanspruch an dieser Stelle nicht verlieren möchte.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Damit weitere Bilder der Grafikkarte angezeigt werden, bitte den nachfolgenden Spoiler öffnen.​


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 


zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 


*Technische Details*​ 

Die Sapphire HD 6850 basiert auf dem "Barts" Kern von ATI, welcher aber in der Variante der 6850 nur in abgespeckter Weise verbaut wird. Die ATI Radeon 6870 besitzt den "Barts" Kern mit vollen 1.120 Shader-Einheiten. 
Auch bei den Takraten ist die HD 6850 der HD 6870 untergeordnet, was sich in einer Differenz von 125MHz GPU-seitig und 100MHz Shader-seitig wiederspiegelt. Weitere spezifische Werte können der nachfolgenden Tabelle entnommen werden.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Sapphire wird ohne erhöhte Taktraten geliefert und befindet sich somit auf dem Referenzeniveau einer ATI Radeon 6850. Wer lieber vom Hersteller angehobene Taktraten wünscht, ist bei dieser Karte leider falsch.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Overclocking*
*Sapphire TriXX* 


Das "Sapphire Tweak Utility Tool" TriXX ist eines von Sapphire selbst entwickeltes Programm zur Steuerung einer Sapphire Grafikkarte. Das Tool erlaubt es die Taktraten der HD6850 anzupassen und es besteht auch die Möglichkeit die Spannung der Karte anzuheben. Desweiteren besteht auch die Option die Lüftergeschwindigkeit anzupassen, dabei hat der Anwender die Wahl zwischen "Automatic" (Karte regelt selbst), "Fixed" (Drehzahl auf einen fixen Wert festsetzen) und "Custom" (Drehzahl bei bestimmten Temperaturen selber festlegen). Vergleichbar ist TriXX mit dem MSI-Afterburner, welcher aber weniger Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bietet. Obligatorisch bietet TriXX auch eine ganze Reihe von technischen Informationen über die verbaut Sapphire Karte an. Damit man Settings für verschiedene Anwendungsszenarien nicht immer erneut einstellen muss, bietet das Tool die Möglichkeit die Einstellungen auf bis zu 4 Profile zuspeicher. Wer sich für dieses Spphire Tool interesiert, findet hier weitere Informationen.​ 
Bilder des Tool befinden auch hier im folgendem Spoiler.​


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*maximale Taktraten*


Bei den Taktraten hat Sapphire der HD6850 kein Leistungsplus mit auf den Weg gegeben, was aber nicht bedeuten muss das die Karte kein Potenzial dazu hat. In dem nachfolgendem Abschnitt teste ich, was noch alles in der Karte steckt. Die Sapphire läuft standardmäßig mit einer GPU-Spannung von 1,150V und mit den Referentaktraten von 775 MHz auf dem GPU und 1000 MHz auf dem Speicher. Mithilfe von TriXX konnte ich die Taktraten, bei Standardspannung, auf 975 MHz / 1200 MHz anheben, was einem Leistungszunahme von 200 MHz auf der GPU und dem Speicher entspricht. Durch die Möglichkeit die Spannung der GPU noch weiter anzuheben, war es mir möglich einen GPU-Takt 1000 MHz bei 1,175V zuerreichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Trotz der schon beachtlichen 1 GHz GPU-Takt war hier noch lange nich Ende der Fahnenstang. Durch eine Spannungssteigerung um weitere 0,01V auf 1,275V war es möglich die Karte auf 1040 MHz stabil zubekommen. Da es aber leider keine Option gibt den Speicher weiter mit Spannung zu versorgen habe ich den maximalen Speichertakt bei 1200 MHz belassen. Als PCGHX-HWBot-Member habe ich selbstverständlich noch versucht den maximalen Benchmark-Takt herrauszufinden. Es war mir so möglich die Sapphire mit einer Spannung von 1,275V mit 1075MHz auf der GPU und 1250 MHz auf dem Speicher durch den 3DMark06 zujagen.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


zurück zum Verzeichnis​*Benchmarks*
*Einleitung*


In dem Kapitel Benchmarks werde ich die Karte durch einen Parcour von synthetischen Benchmarks und durch Spile schicken. Hier muss die Karte zeigen wie sie sich unter Alltagsbedingungen schlägt. Hierbei werden verschiedene Taktraten getestet, welcher immer den selben Parcour ablaufen müssen, um eine Vergleichbarkeit zuerhalten. Bei der Auswahl des Levelparcours war es mir wichtig, dass ich eine Vielzahl von unterschiedlichen Aktionen mit einbeziehen kann. Darunter sollten dunkle und helle Spielpassagen vertreten sein, genau wie Explosionen und detailreiche Umgebungen. Ein gutes Beispiel ist hier Battlefiled Bad Company 2, wo ich als Testparcouer den ersten Teil des ersten Levels ausgewählt habe. Dieser beinhaltet einen Tag-Nacht Wechsel und zahlreiche Explosionen und Feuergefechte. Auch die Darstellung des detailreichen Bunkerzuges bzw. des Jungles waren anspruchsvolle Szenarien.​ 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Testsystem*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*3DMark06*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*3DMark Vantage - Performance*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Call of Duty - Black Ops*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*GTA IV - Benchmark*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*Battlefield Bad Company 2*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*Crysis 2 - Demo*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*Performancerating*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Anhand der Tabelle kann man sehr gut erkennen, das die Übertaktung der Sapphire einen recht großen Einfluss auf den Frameverlauf nimmt. Es lässt sich teilweise ein Leistungswachs von weit über 20% erreichen, was meiner Meinung nach ein recht beachtlicher Wert ist. Dies zeigt aber auch, das hinter der Radeon HD6850 noch ein ganzes Maß an Reserven steckt, was nur genutzt werden muss. So ist es möglich sich an die Leistung des größeren Bruders, der HD6870, herranzutasten.

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*Temperaturverlauf*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Anhand der Temperaturgrafik, welche bei Standardtaktung entstanden ist, kann man sehr gut die Hitzeentwicklung der Sapphire Karte erkennen. Es ist gut zu erkennen, dass sich die Kerntemperatur recht schnell steigert sobald die GPU ausgelastet wird. Dem wirkt der Lüfter im "Automatic" Modus entgegen, indem er seine Drehzahl von 21% stetig bis auf 58% steigert. Durch diese Drehzahlanhebung pendeln sich die maximalen Temperaturen um die 75°C ein. Bei einer fixen Lüfterdrehzahl von 100% erreicht die GPU die 70°C Grenze erst garnicht, was doch ein Zeichen für ein gutes Kühlsystem ist. Wer allerdings mit dem Gedanken spielt seine Karte dauerhaft auf Taktraten um 1000MHz zu betreiben sollte sich nach einem anderem Kühler umschauen. Bei einer Taktung von 1040MHz auf der GPU hat sich die Temperatur, trotz einer Drehzahl von 100%, recht schnell der 80°C Grenze angenähert.

zurück zum Verzeichnis​*Fazit*


Sapphire liefert mit der HD6850 eine wirklich gute Grafikkarte ab, welche speziell im Bereich Overclocking überzeugen kann. Mit Standartspannung waren 975MHz Coretakt möglich und die magische 1000MHz Grenze war bereits mit einer Erhöhung um schlappe 0,025V durchbrochen. Lediglich der Speicher konnte nicht ganz mit vergleichbaren Modellen mithalten, was aber auch an der getesteten Karte liegen kann. Einen kleinen Schwachpunkt sehe ich allerdings in dem Kühlkonzept, was bei einer übertaktung auf über 1000 MHz GPU-Takt an seine Grenzen stößt. Wer plant seine Karte mit derartigen Taktraten dauerhaft zu betreiben, sollte sich nach einem besserem Kühler umsehen. Betreibt man die Karte allerdings mit den Hersteller-Settings gibt es hier keine Probleme und der Lüfter bleibt auch schön leise.
Im Punkto Games kann sich die Karte auch bedenkenlos sehen lassen. Selbst bei modernen Spielen ist ein ruckelfreies spielen möglich, solange man den Filterungshebel nicht bis auf Anschlag dreht. Wer auf Full-HD und maximale Filterung nicht verzichten kann, sollte sich lieber nach einer größeren Karte umgucken. Preislich liegt die Karte mit 137,95€ (Litle retail) und 148,95€ (Full retail) recht gut im Vergleich. 
Schlussendlich konnte mich die Sapphire aber positiv überraschen, was auch auf die hervorragenden Overclockingeigenschaften zurückzuführen ist. Wer keine Angst hat selber eine Übertaktung durchzuführen, kann die Leistung der Sapphire leicht selber steigern. Unter den ATI Radeon HD 6850 ist die Sapphire ein klarer Geheimtipp und verdient sich im Gesamtvergleich knapp den "Gold-Star".​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Links*​ 

SAPPHIRE- HOME​ 
Sapphire Radeon HD 6850, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11180-00-20R) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals​ 
Sapphire Radeon HD 6850, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11180-00-40R) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals​ 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/icke-and-er/769-icke-er-der-angehende-review-blog.html​ 

zurück zum Verzeichnis​


----------



## Icke&Er (13. März 2011)

Zur Disskusion -> Link


----------

